# Komplettes DIV als Link definieren



## UnoDosTres (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

habe schon bei google gesucht, aber keine vernünftige und gut erklärte Lösung gefunden.
Ich möchte ein Komplettes DIV als Link definieren. Dieses DIV enthält Bilder, Texte und weitere DIVS. Wie mache ich das am besten? JS-Lösungen fallenwegen SEO weg.


----------



## SpiceLab (1. November 2010)

Ein <div>-Element lässt sich nicht als Link definieren.

Hierfür steht das <a>-Element zur Verfügung, das Bilder und Texte, aber keine weiteren DIVs enthalten darf.

Und was hat dies nun mit der Formatierungssprache CSS zu tun?


----------



## UnoDosTres (1. November 2010)

Ich weiß das sich ein DIV nicht als Link definieren läßt. Jedenfalls nicht ohne weiteres. Und eine Lösung ist denke ist mittels CSS möglich.


----------



## SpiceLab (1. November 2010)

Falls es dir um das Verhalten eines Block-Elements geht, ist die CSS-Eigenschaft *display:block* für das <a>-Element das Werkzeug deiner Wahl.


----------



## UnoDosTres (1. November 2010)

Ja genau das ist es ja was ich suche. Ein HTML und CSS Code-Beispiel. Ich muß das ja irgendwie in mein DIV einbauen.


----------



## SpiceLab (1. November 2010)

```
<a href="">Etwas Mustertext und ein <img src=""> innerhalb des Links.</a>
```


```
a { display:block; }
```


----------



## UnoDosTres (1. November 2010)

Ja aber wo packe ich jetzt das DIV hin?


----------



## SpiceLab (1. November 2010)

Zumindest nicht in das <a>-Element, da dieses keine Block-Elemente enthalten darf, ergo:


```
<div>
    <a href="">Etwas Mustertext und ein <img src=""> innerhalb des Links.</a>
</div>
```


----------

